# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Κοκατιλ ή Μπατζι ?

## renaki17

Γεια σας! Εδω και καιρο ειχα κανει ενα ποστ με θεμα το κοκατιλ ομως επειδη μου λενε οι γονεις μου καποιες δικες τους γνωμες χΔ.Ειμαι αναμεσα σε μπατζι(εχω εκπαιδευσει  μεχρι στιγμης 3 αλλα τα δυο τα εχω χαρισει και το τριτο μας αφησε) και σε κοκατιλ.Τι θα μου προτεινατε ? Βεβαια εχω καταλληλο κλουβι για κοκατιλ...ποιο οικονομικο ειναι το μπατζι αλλα δεν ξερω θελω κοκατιλ απο 6 χρονων χΔ παροτι ειχα βρει ενα στα σκουπιδια μωρο και μολις λιγο το εμαθα λιγο με το ανθρωπινο χερι  το εδωσα στην ξαδερφη μου γιατι το ερωτευτηκε ... Λοιπον περιμενω τις γνωμες σας !(Δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα ηχου διοτι ξερω οτι τα μπατζι ειναι λιγο ποιο  θορυβωδες ή κανω λαθος ? Επισης θα ηθελα να μου πειτε ποιο θα προτιμουσατε και αν γινετε γιατι το προτειματε? χΔ συγνωμη για τις πολλες ερωτησεις αλλα περισσοτερο θα ηθελα καπιοι που να εχουν κοκατιλ να μου πουνε γιατι ξερω ολιγον τι για τα μπατζι και πως ειναι αλλα για κοκατιλ τιποτα διοτι το κοκατιλακι που ειχα το ειχα μολις 2-3 εβδομαδες μετα το ανελαβε η ξαδερφη ) :winky: 

Υ.Σ : Συγνωμη για την πολυλογια

----------


## ilie

Καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ
Αλλο ειδος παπαγαλου ο ενας, αλλο ο αλλος. Προσωπικα δεν μπορω να τα συγκρινω αυτα τα δυο. Το καθε ενα εχει την δικη του χαρη αλλα εγω δεν θα εμπαινε καν σε τετοιο διλλημα.
Τα cockatiel ειναι τρυφερα, αγαπισιαρικα πλασματακια και ειναι και πιο μεγαλα απο τα μπατζι. Προσωπικα θα σου ελεγα cockatiel απο την στιγμη που θελεις απο 6 χρονων. Και απλα να σου πω να ψαξεις για κοκατιλ ταισμενο στο χερι για να ειναι ημερο. Θα το χαρεις παρα πολυ. Κι εγω σημερα απεκτησα παλι ενα θυληκο κοκατιλ και ειναι απλα τελεια. Ειχα ξεχασει τι εχανα τοσο καιρο που δεν ειχα ξαναπαρει  :Happy: 
Καλη σκεψη και κοιταξε να παρεις ακτι που θα το θελεις πραγματικα για να το ευχαριστηθεις και να σε ευχαριστηθει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Διάβασε πριν προβείς σε αγορά. Μην ενθουσιαστείς και μόλις το αγοράσεις δεν θα ξέρεις τι να κάνεις και το βαρεθείς!  :Happy: 

Δες για αρχή αυτά τα άρθρα :

*Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)**Budgie : μεταλλάξεις ( photos )**Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus**Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel*Από διατροφή αυτά :

*H διατροφή ενός budgie**Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*Για την φροντίδα :

*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?**Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...**Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.**Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας**Kοινωνικοποίηση παπαγάλων.*Όπως καταλαβαίνεις έχεις πολύ διάβασμα!
Εσύ η ίδια θα καταλάβεις τι είδος θέλεις. Εμείς δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα παραπάνω από το να σου πούμε τα χαρακτηριστικά ενός είδους παπαγάλου.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Ευθύμη   ::  ::  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το θεμα ανοιξε πριν 2 μηνες και η κοπελα εχει να μπει 1 μηνα ρε παιδια..

----------


## panoss

Όντως..

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλό είναι να υπάρχει .... δεν νομίζετε;
Πολλοί νέοι βλέπουν παλιά θέματα για κάτι που ψάχνουν ή τους ενδιαφέρει ... !

----------


## panoss

Σωστός και πάλι Ευθύμη!!

----------


## Scorpyon38

Εγο προτιμο τα cockatiel ειναι τρυφερα, αγαπισιαρικα πλασματακια και ειναι και πιο μεγαλα απο τα μπατζι.

----------

